# She’s laying an ooth!!



## Burmeister (Oct 8, 2018)

Twiggy Girl , our first ever Mantis and the one we found at the airport on some cargo, is currently laying an ooth in the leaves of her enclosure! I decided to have a look for her because I’ve noticed she seemed different lately, perhaps a little weak. She hasn’t looked as strong hanging from the cage roof the last few days. I was worried about her.  I feel really lucky to have caught her in the act. I’m so excited but I know nothing about what to expect. Help!

Shes a European breed apparently, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Synapze (Oct 8, 2018)

How much has she been eating? I'll bet it takes a lot of energy to lay those ooths.


----------



## Burmeister (Oct 8, 2018)

Synapze said:


> How much has she been eating? I'll bet it takes a lot of energy to lay those ooths.


She has been eating a ton. Until very recently actually , yesterday she didn’t want the cricket I tried to feed her. Her belly got pretty big.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah, she stopped eating because she was going to lay. I hope the ooth is fertile! She should perk up in a few days.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Burmeister (Oct 8, 2018)

How long does it take them to finish laying the eggs? She’s been at it for quite awhile


----------



## Burmeister (Oct 8, 2018)

I hope I haven’t disturbed her too much ?.  Earlier when I was looking for her I was shining the flashlight at her. I tiptoed over to have a peek a little while ago - without flashlight this time, and she doesn’t look finished. It’s been a couple hours.


----------



## Burmeister (Oct 9, 2018)

She did it ? lol I feel so happy. No idea if they are fertilized or not. Should I leave it in her enclosure?

Shes happily munching on a cricket right now , her tummy shrunk so much!


----------



## Aristalochia (Oct 9, 2018)

congrats on the ootheca. It will harden and be easier to take out after a few days. If she got lucky before you got her and the ooth is fertile, then it would be good to pop it in the fridge till you are ready for hatchlings.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 9, 2018)

congratz on the ooth. Hopefully it is fertile


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 9, 2018)

Thats great! My Chinese female layed an ooth friday and I was so happy (its fertile). 

Now shes a starven-marvin!    Eatin' everything!


----------



## Connor (Oct 9, 2018)

Congrats!!! That’s a cool looking ooth and nothing I’ve seen from a native mantis. Although maybe I’m looking at it wrong. Is it completely attached to a leaf or something or is part of it hanging?


----------



## PowerHobo (Oct 9, 2018)

Congrats on the ooth!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 9, 2018)

Congrats on the ooth! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Burmeister (Oct 9, 2018)

Connor said:


> Congrats!!! That’s a cool looking ooth and nothing I’ve seen from a native mantis. Although maybe I’m looking at it wrong. Is it completely attached to a leaf or something or is part of it hanging?


She’s attached it to a leaf. I’ll attach another pic.  And right now she’s back in the leaves and really watching me. She’s not preparing to lay another one is she??


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 9, 2018)

I think she needs more time and more prey before she can lay again! It is a beautiful ooth!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Burmeister (Oct 10, 2018)

When might she be ready again? I don’t know how old she is as we only found her a month ago


----------



## Connor (Oct 10, 2018)

Oh ok never mind it looks like a very healthy ooth! And she should be able to lay again in 2 weeks to a month depending on how much you feed and how fast she is at producing ooths


----------



## Burmeister (Oct 10, 2018)

Ok thanks for the info ?

(I wish there was a Mantis emoji! Lol ?)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 11, 2018)

Burmeister said:


> Ok thanks for the info ?
> 
> (I wish there was a Mantis emoji! Lol ?)


I know!!! Me too!!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------

